# Latex & Police



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Mai 2006)

Y a Monsieur Modo Daffyb qui ma dit de venir poster ici ..   ( comme ca, j'me ferai pas gronder pour le doublon)  
Bonjour a tous, j aimerai savoir parmi les utilisateurs de latex, quelle police correspond a celle du fichier dont le lien se trouve ci-dessous ... ou plus simplement quelles sont les polies utilises par latex lors de la compilation 

voila le lien vers le doc ..et  merci d'avance 
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~economic/s...Behavioral.pdf

voilou


----------



## daffyb (5 Mai 2006)

Un debut de réponse ici ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94467&highlight=latex+police


----------



## FjRond (6 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Y a Monsieur Modo Daffyb qui ma dit de venir poster ici ..   ( comme ca, j'me ferai pas gronder pour le doublon)
> Bonjour a tous, j aimerai savoir parmi les utilisateurs de latex, quelle police correspond a celle du fichier dont le lien se trouve ci-dessous ... ou plus simplement quelles sont les polies utilises par latex lors de la compilation
> 
> voila le lien vers le doc ..et  merci d'avance
> ...


Sauf indication contraire dans le préambule (ou ailleurs), la police utilisée automatiquement pat TeX (et LaTeX) est cm (computer moderne) fabriquée avec le programme METAFONT spécialement conçu pour ça par D. Knuth. Après tout est possible; certains préfèrent utiliser des polices postscript. D'autres utilisent même les polices installées avec par Mac OS X (je ne vois pas l'intérêt), etc.
On peut utiliser aussi les police cm super, qui sont plus adaptées aux documents électroniques (pdf).


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Mai 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Sauf indication contraire dans le préambule (ou ailleurs), la police utilisée automatiquement pat TeX (et LaTeX) est cm (computer moderne) fabriquée avec le programme METAFONT spécialement conçu pour ça par D. Knuth. Après tout est possible; certains préfèrent utiliser des polices postscript. D'autres utilisent même les polices installées avec par Mac OS X (je ne vois pas l'intérêt), etc.
> On peut utiliser aussi les police cm super, qui sont plus adaptées aux documents électroniques (pdf).


 
wahoo merci beaucoup et quelqu nu sait ou on peut les telecharger pour les mettre sur mon mac et donc pouvoit les utiliser partout ?


----------



## FjRond (7 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> wahoo merci beaucoup et quelqu nu sait ou on peut les telecharger pour les mettre sur mon mac et donc pouvoit les utiliser partout ?


Il faut installer LaTeX avec l'i-Installer en suivant cette méthode. Ne pas oublier d'installer ensuite les cm-super.
Pour utiliser les police cm et cm-super dans d'autres applications, il y a eu récemment des indications ici.


----------

